# DSG Programming is it possible ?



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi

I have recently found out that the car i bought a month ago has the wrong DSG box in it ! 
Its a 2005 Golt Gti with a DSG box, code HYC from a diesel !!
It should have a HRW DSG Box in it..
I have two problems it it will only rev to 4400rpm because the box thinks it has a diesel engine (this is by bar the biggest problem) and a fault code saying its looking for an electronic parking brake that i don't have..
The car runs fine and the DSG box runs and works fine so my question is can it be recoded with VCDS or is it a specialist thing or is it just not possible ? 

Also i noticed in VCDS it needs a security code in the Auto Trans module 02 How do i find out this code?

Thanks in advance

Dave....


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan others in here will see what modules you have and their current settings


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dave421421 said:


> The car runs fine and the DSG box runs and works fine so my question is can it be recoded with VCDS or is it a specialist thing or is it just not possible ?


Simple answer is: It is a specialist thing. Changing the DSG's programming cannot be done with VCDS. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh put the correct trans in the car already........:facepalm:


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Scan*

Hi All

I borrowed a vag com pc tonight and below is the full scan, i have noticed that "Address 65: Tire Pressure Cannot be reached" i tried to access the module but it failed and said it could not communicate (or words to that affect) it seems to be working fine and no warning lights on the dash. This is very strange any ideas ??
Hopefully this scan will help with the gearbox issue i have.

Thanks

Dave....



Tuesday,08,April,2014,17:39:40:65217
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ1K———— License Plate: — —
Mileage: 151000km-93827mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 76

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ5W203816 Mileage: 151000km/93827miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 A HW: 1K0 907 115 A
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0070 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E1494679
Coding: 040300031C070060
Shop #: WSC 00442 210 91419
VCID: 244DF4D0E7253E3ED0B-8071

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 E HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1156 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000609040864
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1629DE1821795CAE5EF-8043

2 Faults Found:
18290 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1882 - 000 - Missing Message from Electric Parking Brake Controller
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 255
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 151009 km
Time Indication: 0

01208 - Data Records in Control Unit Altered 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 255
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 151009 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 K
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0104 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 3A712AA875A158CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 AB
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 066 0404 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 67D7A3DC56931526359-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 937 049 N HW: 1K0 937 049 N*
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803 
Revision: 00H34000 Serial number: 00000001380498
Coding: E58D0F0600041800001400001400000000097F075C
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 3A712AA875A158CE9A7-806F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 012 0401 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 12345 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 M Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 005 0605 
Coding: 00218142
Shop #: WSC 12345 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 C HW: 1K0 909 605 C
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW8 013 2100 
Revision: 02013000 Serial number: 0033HD053WA0 
Coding: 0012344
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2C5D1CF08FF5F67E18B-8079

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME083646075

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME083B1D34F

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME057B126ED

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME05614231X

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 F HW: 1K0 953 549 F
Component: Lenks‰ulenmodul 521 0050 
Coding: 0010012
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 356B39945CBFB7B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 960 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 0812 
Coding: 0003403
Shop #: WSC 80093 222 69422
VCID: 30650880A3DD929E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 E HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H11 0110 
Revision: 11 Serial number: 290010512404E6
Coding: 3FBF0740070003
Shop #: WSC 12345 785 00200
VCID: 2953E5E48007E356E3D-807C

1 Fault Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 151009 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 22:32:45


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 960 D
Component: IMMO VDD 0812 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
VCID: 30650880A3DD929E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0168 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 30650880A3DD929E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K2 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.12 1502 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 31630D84A8D79B962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 01C802087F2D8505485FC69010CC
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 79F3F5A4302793D6D3D-802C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H02 1301

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 907 719 B
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0003

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0101

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 E
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 09 0168 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 31630D84A8D79B962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 186 L
Component: Radio BVX 012 0022 
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 2F670BFCBEE38D663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0217 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 30650880A3DD929E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN1.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet 06 0217 
Coding: 0000016
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 31630D84A8D79B962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 1K0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 283 A
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0101 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5B11F4B4EFFF760F5-8078

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Ask your VW Dealer to fix it 
DSG cooding is only one 
But adaptation - is a different think .
VAS online can do this


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh put the correct trans in the car already........:facepalm:


What do you mean ????


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Did I stutter......?


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*????????*



[email protected] Parts said:


> Did I stutter......?


NO just very bad english !


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

dave421421 said:


> What do you mean ????


He means put the correct transmission in the car...I think you got it the first time. I don't understand why anyone would what to use a gearbox from a TDI in a GTI. You're going to have more than a programming issue. The gear ratios for diesel cars are different from gas models. They are optimized for fuel mileage, hp, and torque of a diesel. No amount of programming will change that. I guess it would be a real cluster to run a dsg from a TDI in a GTI.

You need to have a discussion with the person who sold you this car because they jacked you up pretty good.

As stated, DSG programming outside of VCDS is needed. It probably will need to be a custom job. I'd put my time and money into getting the right tranny and selling off the one you have.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Problem solved (2 options)*

Hi Alll

I have spoken to a few DSG tuning company's and apparently it I possible to up the up shift point, the gearing is different in 2nd 3rd 4th and 5th but not by much. The problem with changing the gearbox is finding one here in the uk this is why I have not done it.. I will probably change the box if I can find one......

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

After you have it programmed.......don't forget to share your actual true experience with how the car drives...... so others won't or will consider doing this.

It is still my opinion it would be best to install the correct DSG...... w-correct final drive.


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Last problem to get over YOUR HELP is needed.......*

HI All

Thanks for your help, i have spoken to vw and after considering my options i have decided to fit the original box back in. I have sourced the box and hope to have it next week. I am now have one problem to over come, i need to to re flash the engine ecu back to standard ! as i think they have played with it to get it to run with the diesel gearbox. I need a copy of the original standard map/file and could you please tell me what lead i would need and what software i need to flash it back.... or can i use my full vcds ? and if so how ?

Thanks again

Dave.....


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dave421421 said:


> HI All
> 
> i need to flash it back.... or can i use my full vcds ? and if so how ?


No VCDS cannot do that. You have to talk to the guy who changed your tune for the transmission swap. With any luck, he saved a copy of your original code (he should have, if he know what he is doing). Without this, I fear that you might be out of luck unless a dealer will help you.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> No VCDS cannot do that. You have to talk to the guy who changed your tune for the transmission swap. With any luck, he saved a copy of your original code (he should have, if he know what he is doing). Without this, I fear that you might be out of luck unless a dealer will help you.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Sorry it's not possible........I bought it like this and the seller is claiming he got it like this .....


----------



## golfi_vend (Nov 18, 2009)

VW dealer should be able to flash back original flash according to your car.
Also if you find a tuner, than knowing your original soft flash is also possible.


----------

